# 50:50 Dual Lye liquid soap



## biarine (Jul 27, 2017)

I am proud of the result of my 50:50 dual lye liquid soap? Very clear in person and the lathers is stable compared in same recipe using only koh.


----------



## CTAnton (Jul 27, 2017)

lovely Biarine...what oils did you use?


----------



## biarine (Jul 27, 2017)

CTAnton said:


> lovely Biarine...what oils did you use?




Thank you. I used 80% coconut oil and 20% olive oil.


----------



## c4chucky (Jul 27, 2017)

That looks awesome.
Did you use fractionated coconut oil?


----------



## biarine (Jul 27, 2017)

c4chucky said:


> That looks awesome.
> Did you use fractionated coconut oil?




Thanks, no just 76 C.


----------



## beautybarrel (Nov 11, 2017)

Does the dual lye make it thicker? looks amazing by the way!


----------



## smengot0 (Nov 13, 2017)

Yes, the finished liquid soap does look very thick. Good job


----------



## biarine (Nov 18, 2017)

beautybarrel said:


> Does the dual lye make it thicker? looks amazing by the way!





No stay the same.


----------



## biarine (Nov 18, 2017)

smengot0 said:


> Yes, the finished liquid soap does look very thick. Good job





Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## biarine (Nov 18, 2017)

beautybarrel said:


> Does the dual lye make it thicker? looks amazing by the way!





Not really but it’s depend on your oil if you use more olive oil is more thicker.


----------



## gloopygloop (Nov 18, 2017)

Soap looks really nice.
When I used dual lye I did find that diluted soap was indeed considerably thicker? I also found that during periods of cold weather it would cloud up to opaque and then clear again to translucent when temperature had raised again.


----------



## hampan (Nov 18, 2017)

*Help*

I have a question about liquid soap and can't figure out how to post it so am replying to another post.  My apologies.
I want to make liquid soap without coconut oil.  I am in Greece and have lots of olive oil but hard to find coconut oil and it's expensive.  If I don't care  about clarity, could I switch out lard for the coconut oil in a recipe that is primarily olive oil?


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 18, 2017)

Coconut oil is used to make the liquid soap lather more freely. Palm kernel oil acts similar to coconut oil -- it adds bubbles too -- so PKO is more of a direct substitute for CO.

You can omit the coconut oil and the soap will still clean; it just won't bubble a lot. Lard is not really a direct substitute for coconut oil, but, yes, you can use lard in liquid soap. 

You could also try 100% olive oil to make liquid soap, but the oleic acid content of this soap will be high -- about 70%. I think it is better to include other fats (including lard) so the oleic acid content of the soap is under 60% and preferably closer to 50%. In my experience, a liquid soap with oleic acid over 60% requires so much water to dilute to a pourable consistency that the soap does not clean well.


----------



## biarine (Nov 21, 2017)

hampan said:


> I have a question about liquid soap and can't figure out how to post it so am replying to another post.  My apologies.
> I want to make liquid soap without coconut oil.  I am in Greece and have lots of olive oil but hard to find coconut oil and it's expensive.  If I don't care  about clarity, could I switch out lard for the coconut oil in a recipe that is primarily olive oil?





I made 100% olive liquid soap it’s so thick but the only problem is the bubbles not much and about cleaning power it’s ok. If you’re  not bother that it’s not bubbly and  100% olive oil it’s ok for you.


----------



## LaPrairieLady (Dec 18, 2017)

If your recipe contains higher of oleic number in soapcalc, you get a thicker soap.


----------



## Susie (Dec 18, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Coconut oil is used to make the liquid soap lather more freely. Palm kernel oil acts similar to coconut oil -- it adds bubbles too -- so PKO is more of a direct substitute for CO.
> 
> You can omit the coconut oil and the soap will still clean; it just won't bubble a lot. Lard is not really a direct substitute for coconut oil, but, yes, you can use lard in liquid soap.
> 
> You could also try 100% olive oil to make liquid soap, but the oleic acid content of this soap will be high -- about 70%. I think it is better to include other fats (including lard) so the oleic acid content of the soap is under 60% and preferably closer to 50%. In my experience, a liquid soap with oleic acid over 60% requires so much water to dilute to a pourable consistency that the soap does not clean well.



^^^This!  But if you want clear soap, don't use lard.  It makes a great liquid soap, it just isn't very pretty.


----------



## Susie (Dec 18, 2017)

hampan said:


> *I have a question about liquid soap and can't figure out how to post it so am replying to another post.*  My apologies.
> I want to make liquid soap without coconut oil.  I am in Greece and have lots of olive oil but hard to find coconut oil and it's expensive.  If I don't care  about clarity, could I switch out lard for the coconut oil in a recipe that is primarily olive oil?



When you click the forum you want to post in, look at the top of the list of threads, there should be a "New Thread" blue icon on the top left of the screen.  Just click that and it will open a box to type in.


----------



## Sunibee (May 2, 2022)

biarine said:


> I am proud of the result of my 50:50 dual lye liquid soap? Very clear in person and the lathers is stable compared in same recipe using only koh.
> View attachment 25434
> 
> View attachment 25435


How wonderful ... Now to ask you. Did you try the same with solid sopa bars ? I am gonna .. so the question. Thank you


----------

